# PLEASE, do no post multiple times with the same content



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of multiple posts with the same content. Some are in different forums and may cause some confusion to other members who are attempting to answer any question they may have when they see the same thread by the same member in another forum. It also causes some of the content of the answers to the same questions to become spread out and difficult to find for other members. This results in giving nearly the same answer as another member has already posted, especially if dealing with food safety issues or other "must do" methods or techniques.

If you are new to forums, remember this: when you post a new thread, it will not show up on the "new posts" or specific "forum" page until you refresh your browser or click on the new threads or specific forum button once again. The pages on this forum do not automatically update...they would reload every few seconds if they did, and you would not be able to read the thread listings very easily as a result (lists would be changing with every update).

So, please, post once with your new thread, or reply to a thread, then refresh your browser and you will see it on the updated page. If using tabbed browsing (more than one web page open at a time), this will be the most likely time for not seeing your new post...again, refresh the page and it will appear.

If anyone needs advice or tips on posting, please, don't hesitate to ask...even if you've read the forum posts in the "new members forum"and elsewhere, not everything may be clear to you...not a problem, as we all have to start somewhere, and there are tons of folks here willing to help, myself included.

Thank You, very, very much!

Have a wonderful, smoke-filled day, with tons of great eats!

Eric


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank You, Eric!


----------



## dravery (Apr 24, 2012)

I did that a few days ago when I received a confusing error message which implied my post did not go through (because of the post requirement for pictures).  Because the message stated that I did not have permissions to post, I was operating under the assumption that my post had failed to submit.  Clearer wording on this message might help to alleviate this issue.  Or perhaps I am misunderstanding the specific issue which you are describing?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 24, 2012)

DrAvery said:


> I did that a few days ago when I received a confusing error message which implied my post did not go through (because of the post requirement for pictures).  Because the message stated that I did not have permissions to post, I was operating under the assumption that my post had failed to submit.  *Clearer wording on this message might help to alleviate this issue*.  Or perhaps I am misunderstanding the specific issue which you are describing?


This a very good point, and actually is a third reason for multiple posts that I had forgotten about until you brought it up. Thanks for sharing this!

There is another thread running right now that pics didn't post on (First Pulled Pork Shoulder)...the pics may likely be inserted into the thread later on this evening. It's a forum safety precaution of sorts, to my understanding. It's not intended to deter members from posting pics, but to ensure a spammer or someone who otherwise wishes to cause discontent has to have their post with images reviewed prior to the images being loaded.

So, that said, just be patient and the pics should be loaded in due time. When you have a higher post count on the forums, this issue should go away.

Anything we can do to alleviate the multiple posts will be a great help, so if anyone else has had similar issues due to and error message that confused you, just wait it out for a bit and see what happens.

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys

If you are under 20 posts and you post a picture or quote someone your post is automatically held for moderator review by the forum software - we will get to the post within a couple of hours and release it if there are no violations - We get a notification in our personal email and try to respond ASAP so please don't repost as we will have to delete or lock one of the posts


----------



## nwdave (Apr 25, 2012)

One more thing:  If you post a long list of materials (as in the construction of something), it may get held for moderators because forum software may see this as spam.  It's just part of making sure that the site stays as free as possible from spammers or malicious attempts.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey thanks guys for the info!


----------



## dravery (Apr 25, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Guys
> 
> If you are under 20 posts and you post a picture or quote someone your post is automatically held for moderator review by the forum software - we will get to the post within a couple of hours and release it if there are no violations - We get a notification in our personal email and try to respond ASAP so please don't repost as we will have to delete or lock one of the posts


Thank you, I understand that, now.  Now you just need to update your error message so people will know this *before* they repost the same thing multiple times.  This should be a relatively simple change in your board's admin console, though I am not familiar with your board software.  

After putting in 30 - 40 minutes (or more) hammering out a post of reasonable length, and then being told by the system that they cannot post, users are going to take a second attempt at it (at least) before simply abandoning that effort.  Clearer error messaging on your end will effectively inform the end-user (at the error/enduser touchpoint) that their post has been taken into the moderation queue, and will set an expectation that action is forthcoming on your end.  The end user is then satisfied that their post has been submitted, and you don't get stuck deleting a ton of duplicate posts.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 25, 2012)

I was a post aholic to get rid of the messages ..of which I never actually seen the post get posted but once .. I just would go through and comment on the other posts .. People have great recipes and ideas that are totally new to me .. so it isn't difficult .. You all rock ..


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 25, 2012)

DrAvery said:


> Thank you, I understand that, now.  Now you just need to update your error message so people will know this *before* they repost the same thing multiple times.  This should be a relatively simple change in your board's admin console, though I am not familiar with your board software.
> 
> After putting in 30 - 40 minutes (or more) hammering out a post of reasonable length, and then being told by the system that they cannot post, users are going to take a second attempt at it (at least) before simply abandoning that effort.  Clearer error messaging on your end will effectively inform the end-user (at the error/enduser touchpoint) that their post has been taken into the moderation queue, and will set an expectation that action is forthcoming on your end.  The end user is then satisfied that their post has been submitted, and you don't get stuck deleting a ton of duplicate posts.


Actually the site is RUN by a company called Huddler and it is their software that makes the decisions and sends the messages. I will pass your concern on to the Admin team to share with Huddler.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good info to share....Thanks all!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jp61 (Nov 2, 2012)

to the top...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 8, 2013)

...and one more time.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 5, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it was a glitch somewhere cuz i had a post that posted 4 times.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 5, 2013)

Where were the multiple posts at?


----------



## jwbtulsa (Feb 5, 2013)

Just found a duplicate.  Since Flash is a moderator and has over 4500 posts, i figure it must be a governmant conspiracy.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135948/smoked-pork-cubanelles

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135949/smoked-pork-cubanelles

made me twice as hungry!!


----------



## flash (Feb 5, 2013)

jwbtulsa said:


> Just found a duplicate.  Since Flash is a moderator and has over 4500 posts, i figure it must be a governmant conspiracy.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135948/smoked-pork-cubanelles
> 
> ...


Hmmm, now that is odd, because I only posted it once?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not sure what happened there.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 5, 2013)

nepas said:


> I think it was a glitch somewhere cuz i had a post that posted 4 times.



I had that happen a couple wees ago, in a thread started by Pops.




~Martin


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

I over posted in sausage but I got the error message contact us through feed back etc. Tried again same  deal,tried again  then it went through. I am a a bit low tech anyway


----------



## backyardsmokin (Feb 5, 2013)

As a previous forum master, these were one of the bains of my existence.  After many clean ups, I finally figured out that there were two main causes.

1. User not refreshing the page to confirm that their post made it.

2. Hosting provider.  - Since most sites are hosted on shared servers, when the hosting provider does work on the servers/master databases, they have re-sync everything.  User posts and the post is put into a database but in those few seconds the hosting provider moves everything to a replicated database missing the post.  This throws an error so the user winds up posting again, but that same time the provider has synced the databases,thus showing the double post. (Sorry for the long windedness, I tried not to make it to technical)

Though #2 is not an excuse for #1.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 5, 2013)

:rolleyes:

I've been using, moding and admining forums for 20 years, so I do know how to post!

I clicked *ONCE* and *once* only to post a message and 4 duplicate messages appeared!
I then clicked refresh and 2 duplicate messages remained.
It's not the first time that something like that has happened here.

~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 5, 2013)

It is a glitch that happens on the software side. Usually when they are pushing updates to the site. But other times people get the message that its being moderated and they thing posting it again will solve the issue.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 5, 2013)

The two duplicate posts remain.........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134466/5th-stroke



~Martin


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I can say as a 5ish day new member, the issues with the "software" is not making me happy, and is most nearly about to make me say screw it, I will go somewhere else. I "think" I enjoy the feel of the forum, and the folks I have kinda talked with a bit thus far..but whatever the software glitches are, being a newbie.. sux.  I am a pc person myself (well, I was) so I can understand software glitches, but not a "bunch" of it, and for days.  i just tried to post my first reply since a post yesterday and imagine that ONCE AGAIN my post has to be APPROVED.. 

I generally try to get on the internet later in the night to "learn something", in peace, and to relax and maybe laugh for a sec.  Well heck, I can't even post a reply here.. Jeff or someone should be bitching about the software glitches because I think you will lose some decent ppl.  Just my pov.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

After someone makes their 25th post anywhere on the forums...your posts will no longer be held Still learning. Keep posting----not reading.....and it will go by quickly.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 6, 2013)

Hang in there!  You are ALL BUT THERE!


----------



## humdinger (Feb 6, 2013)

One easy way to get your posts up quick is to loiter on the homepage and watch the latest threads as they roll in. When you see something that interests you, hold down the "CTRL" button click on it. (You will see it open in a second tab up at the top of the page.) Do this multiple times for different threads until you have a small stack of threads to read.

Here's a sample shot. Notice the stacked tabs near the upper left part of the viewing window.













Forum.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Feb 6, 2013






Now click on the first tab, read the content and look at the Q-view, then make a small comment like, "Hey that Pulled Pork looks good!", or "Nice job on those wings, that sausage doesn't look bad either." Click on _Submit_ button and then close just that tab (don't "X" out of the whole window). Repeat for the remaining tabs and you will have 5 or 10 posts inside of 5 minutes. When all you have left is the original tab, remember to click "Refresh".


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Kurt!

Another easy way is to go to "Roll Call" and say Hi and Welcome to new members, you can get a lot of posts in just a few minutes and the sooner you get your post count up the sooner your posts won't be held.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2014)

It seems we're getting some duplicate threads again. Be sure to check the new posts page and see if your thread appears before you post it again. If your post count is low, this may take a bit, so be patient. If you hit the submit button, it's a done deal.

Thanks-

Eric


----------

